# My Joey picture quality is poor



## samsp99 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just switched from DirecTV to Dish and had a hopper and single joey installed on Tuesday. The installation went smoothly and the switch over has been pain free.

One issue that I am running into though is that the picture quality on the joey is much worse than the hopper. Both are connected to 1080p LCDs. It appears like there are more compression artifacts in the joey picture, as if its being badly compressed again. The dish UI appears clean, its just the PQ of the video. If I pause the same show on both devices, the picture looks great on the hopper, but worse on the joey. Is this a known issue? Is there a fix?

The installer saw that I had a network tap next to the hopper, so he used the ethernet connection on the hopper rather than the joey ethernet box he was going to use instead. I don't seem to get home media from the Joey, is there anything else I am missing in this configuration?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

samsp99 said:


> I just switched from DirecTV to Dish and had a hopper and single joey installed on Tuesday. The installation went smoothly and the switch over has been pain free.
> 
> One issue that I am running into though is that the picture quality on the joey is much worse than the hopper. Both are connected to 1080p LCDs. It appears like there are more compression artifacts in the joey picture, as if its being badly compressed again. The dish UI appears clean, its just the PQ of the video. If I pause the same show on both devices, the picture looks great on the hopper, but worse on the joey. Is this a known issue? Is there a fix?
> 
> The installer saw that I had a network tap next to the hopper, so he used the ethernet connection on the hopper rather than the joey ethernet box he was going to use instead. I don't seem to get home media from the Joey, is there anything else I am missing in this configuration?


The installer should have left a phone number for you to call if you have any problems within xx amount of days that they would come back and fix any problems.Call them,Good Luck!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try other channel ...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are having a picture quality issue, I can schedule a technician to your home. Have you tried unplugging the Joey from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to reboot the receiver? Did the picture deterioration occur after the technician left your home? Please let me know. Thanks.



samsp99 said:


> I just switched from DirecTV to Dish and had a hopper and single joey installed on Tuesday. The installation went smoothly and the switch over has been pain free.
> 
> One issue that I am running into though is that the picture quality on the joey is much worse than the hopper. Both are connected to 1080p LCDs. It appears like there are more compression artifacts in the joey picture, as if its being badly compressed again. The dish UI appears clean, its just the PQ of the video. If I pause the same show on both devices, the picture looks great on the hopper, but worse on the joey. Is this a known issue? Is there a fix?
> 
> The installer saw that I had a network tap next to the hopper, so he used the ethernet connection on the hopper rather than the joey ethernet box he was going to use instead. I don't seem to get home media from the Joey, is there anything else I am missing in this configuration?


----------

